# Depositing MVC Points into II [MERGED]



## TravelTime (Dec 23, 2020)

I have some DPs expiring in July 2021. I am wondering how I deposit DPs in II. Is there a minimum number of DPs you can deposit to be eligible for an II exchange? Or do you book a week and then deposit it?


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 23, 2020)

You don't book a week to deposit.  Here is the chart for DC points conversion to an II week.  You get to pick the TDI and size.  You can only use II week to book non-Marriott timeshare stay.  If you pick a 1BR and the week can "see" a 2BR, you pay for the size upgrade fee in II.


TDI
RangeFull-Week Exchange ValuesTravel Demand Index (TDI) Based exchange valuesStudio1-Bdrm2-Bdrm3-Bdrm4-BdrmPeak140-1502,2503,0004,5006,0007,000High115-1351,7502,7504,0005,0006,000Medium90-1101,5002,2503,0004,0005,000Low50-851,0001,5002,2503,0004,000


----------



## aklausing (Dec 23, 2020)

We sold our week 26 Harbour Point last year. We owned HPT for 20 years and used it exclusively for exchanging through II and was always able to get high demand weeks at pretty much any of the MVC resorts we were interested in visiting. Using HPT we could exchange into any 2 BR, if it was available. For example, our last trade using our HPT was a 2 BR week at Crystal Shores the first week of February in 2019, especially in comparison to weeks exchange. If I use the chart above, it would have taken 4500 points to get the same exchange, which is not much different than reserving directly through MVC. I know this should be expected, but it seems like exchanging through II using DC points is not a good deal. Am I missing something?

I'm also curious, if you can exchange in the same way you could when exchanging weeks. Can you see what is available before actually depositing points? Can you deposit points and use them for exchange after they expire similar to weeks? Can you do a "request first" type exchange like you can with weeks?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Dec 23, 2020)

aklausing said:


> We sold our week 26 Harbour Point last year. We owned HPT for 20 years and used it exclusively for exchanging through II and was always able to get high demand weeks at pretty much any of the MVC resorts we were interested in visiting. Using HPT we could exchange into any 2 BR, if it was available. For example, our last trade using our HPT was a 2 BR week at Crystal Shores the first week of February in 2019, especially in comparison to weeks exchange. If I use the chart above, it would have taken 4500 points to get the same exchange, which is not much different than reserving directly through MVC. I know this should be expected, but it seems like exchanging through II using DC points is not a good deal. Am I missing something?
> 
> I'm also curious, if you can exchange in the same way you could when exchanging weeks. Can you see what is available before actually depositing points? Can you deposit points and use them for exchange after they expire similar to weeks? Can you do a "request first" type exchange like you can with weeks?



Two ways for DC points owners to exchange on II.
In both cases you can not exchange into an MVC property via II.
DC points owners must use the points exchange on MVC for MVC resorts.
I think many people agree that exchanging weeks on II is a better “value” financially ,although there is added flexibility with points which may have more value to some.

The first way to exchange DC points on II  is you retain your DC points in your MVC account until you actually confirm an exchange.  You can click on the points ownership in your II account and search inventory or place a request first. The points retain their original expiration date and you need to complete travel before they expire either using them on II or MVC.
I have been told that the II and MVC computer systems are not linked so II doesn’t know how many points you may have available and this needs to be confirmed before the exchange is completely confirmed and the DC points are deducted for the exchange. You can’t exchange into MVC properties, you can exchange into Vistana/ Sheraton/Westin with no exchange fee from your corporate II account, all other resorts require an exchange fee of 209.

The other choice is what vacationforever shows above- you call MVC and have your points converted into a week according to the size/season chart. The week deposited into II is good for 2 years and you can upsize for the standard fee or exchange into another season if available.  This is a good method to use with points that will be expiring before you can use them. Still can’t exchange into MVC, also no exchange fee for V/S/W, 209 for other resorts.  I have had a week in my account for a year from leftover points. I chose a smaller unit at a higher season and when I search with have have always seen plenty of highly rated resorts with up sizes available.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 23, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> You don't book a week to deposit.  Here is the chart for DC points conversion to an II week.  You get to pick the TDI and size.  You can only use II week to book non-Marriott timeshare stay.  If you pick a 1BR and the week can "see" a 2BR, you pay for the size upgrade fee in II.
> 
> 
> Travel Demand Index (TDI) Based exchange valuesTDI
> RangeFull-Week Exchange ValuesStudio1-Bdrm2-Bdrm3-Bdrm4-BdrmPeak140-1502,2503,0004,5006,0007,000High115-1351,7502,7504,0005,0006,000Medium90-1101,5002,2503,0004,0005,000Low50-851,0001,5002,2503,0004,000


And this is a horrible way to use points......

For example, I can go to Hilton Head in low(est) season and stay at Grande Ocean for a week for 825 points.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 23, 2020)

While it may be a "horrible" way to use DC points, the issue on hand for many of us is that we have many banked DC points that will expire in July 2021 due to the inability to use them this year.   I have charted out how I will be using them up - 4 golf rounds at Desert Springs in Palm Desert, resort credits at Desert Springs in Feb and Ko Olina in April and leftover points will be converted into weeks to be deposited into II.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 24, 2020)

You could rent the points or find someone who wants to go to a resort and reserve days/weeks with the points and then rent it.  You could give the points to a friend or family member.  There are lots of things you can do with the points without losing them.  There's a lot of time before they expire.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 24, 2020)

Big Matt said:


> You could rent the points or find someone who wants to go to a resort and reserve days/weeks with the points and then rent it.  You could give the points to a friend or family member.  There are lots of things you can do with the points without losing them.  There's a lot of time before they expire.


Normal times, yes.  These are not normal times.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Dec 24, 2020)

If you do convert the points into a week deposited in II you can do it right up to the points expiration date and the week is not a late deposit.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 24, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I have charted out how I will be using them up - 4 golf rounds at Desert Springs in Palm Desert...



This reminds me of back in the days I had Marriott Rewards points out the kazoo.  I had a 13 year old who was just starting to play golf.  I used a bunch of my Marriott Rewards Points to send him to the Marriott Gold School at Lake of the Ozarks, MO.  He was probably the only one there under the age of 45-50 but it worked out well.  He learned to play golf the right way and is still a 3 handicap at age 43.  As I remember it my now ex-wife was apoplectic about leaving a 13 year old with a bunch of businessmen for a week but it worked out great.  They pretty much treated him like one of their Sons...

George


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 24, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> This reminds me of back in the days I had Marriott Rewards points out the kazoo.  I had a 13 year old who was just starting to play golf.  I used a bunch of my Marriott Rewards Points to send him to the Marriott Gold School at Lake of the Ozarks, MO.  He was probably the only one there under the age of 45-50 but it worked out well.  He learned to play golf the right way and is still a 3 handicap at age 43.  As I remember it my now ex-wife was apoplectic about leaving a 13 year old with a bunch of businessmen for a week but it worked out great.  They pretty much treated him like one of their Sons...
> 
> George


Using Destination Club points to pay for golf academy is also an option.  You did well for your son.  I wish my parents did that for me when I was 13!  It is alot harder to get good at golf when we start late in life.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 24, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> If you do convert the points into a week deposited in II you can do it right up to the points expiration date and the week is not a late deposit.


Does 2 years start from the date that you call MVC to deposit the points-equivalent week into II?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> This reminds me of back in the days I had Marriott Rewards points out the kazoo.  I had a 13 year old who was just starting to play golf.  I used a bunch of my Marriott Rewards Points to send him to the Marriott Gold School at Lake of the Ozarks, MO.  He was probably the only one there under the age of 45-50 but it worked out well.  He learned to play golf the right way and is still a 3 handicap at age 43.  As I remember it my now ex-wife was apoplectic about leaving a 13 year old with a bunch of businessmen for a week but it worked out great.  They pretty much treated him like one of their Sons...
> 
> George


Unless he is a golf pro, that academy has probably cost him a lot of money over the years


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Dec 24, 2020)

Big Matt said:


> And this is a horrible way to use points......
> 
> For example, I can go to Hilton Head in low(est) season and stay at Grande Ocean for a week for 825 points.



I respectfully disagre. I once used 4500 DP points and was able to book 3 1br villas at a 5 star Mexico (non all inclusive) resort Which would have otherwise cost close to $8,000 cash if booked that way.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 25, 2020)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I respectfully disagre. I once used 4500 DP points and was able to book 3 1br villas at a 5 star Mexico (non all inclusive) resort Which would have otherwise cost close to $8,000 cash if booked that way.


That doesn't make sense given the chart earlier in the thread.  Maybe I just don't understand enough about it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 25, 2020)

Big Matt said:


> That doesn't make sense given the chart earlier in the thread.  Maybe I just don't understand enough about it.


They would have been 1BR Low season according to the chart. Three of them for a total of 4,500 DC points.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Dec 25, 2020)

Correct, three separate 1br villas.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Dec 25, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Does 2 years start from the date that you call MVC to deposit the points-equivalent week into II?



The week that MVC deposited for me was actually about 3 weeks into the future from when I called do I actually got 2 years and 1 month to use it.
But I believe that they give you a week close to the date you call.
So it makes sense to wait until the points are close to expiring to call- keeps all the options open as long as possible.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 25, 2020)

I wonder if it would be better to book a week and deposit into ThirdHome. ThirdHome gives you 2 years from the reservation date so you can actually get three years to use it. I guess it only makes sense if you can get a super peak week since otherwise the keys are low.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 25, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Does 2 years start from the date that you call MVC to deposit the points-equivalent week into II?



So what was the answer to this?

Also, can you deposit any amount of DPs into II or does it need to be in certain increments?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> So what was the answer to this?


It was answered in post #18. It is actually based on the underlying week that Marriott allocates/transfers to your II account. Two years from the checkout date of the week that they deposited.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Dec 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> So what was the answer to this?
> 
> Also, can you deposit any amount of DPs into II or does it need to be in certain increments?



certain increments- see post #2 above.
or log onto MVC, chose use points and then interval international.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'll just add on to this thread rather my one I just created...

Can you use points in a holding account (either 60- or 120-day) to do this?  I would assume so as you're booking them last minute anyway.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 1, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I'll just add on to this thread rather my one I just created...
> 
> Can you use points in a holding account (either 60- or 120-day) to do this?  I would assume so as you're booking them last minute anyway.



Are you asking if you can have holding account points converted into a week and deposited into II?


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 1, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> And this is a horrible way to use points......
> For example, I can go to Hilton Head in low(est) season and stay at Grande Ocean for a week for 825 points.



You have a very Marriott-centric view of the world.  I have traded my Marriott weeks for non-Marriotts many times and have been very happy with the exchange.  There are locations where we want to travel to that have no Marriott timeshares or where the Marriott timeshare is not as nice as alternative timeshares.  To name just a few - consider Breckenridge, Jackson Hole, Whistler, northern Tahoe, Key West, etc.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 1, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> Are you asking if you can have holding account points converted into a week and deposited into II?


Yes.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 1, 2021)

I was told you could use the holding points on II within the restricted booking window, but not convert to a week and deposit into II.
The agent I chatted with changed her mind about the rules a few times and finally settled on that answer so you might want to try a chat for yourself.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 2, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> I was told you could use the holding points on II within the restricted booking window, but not convert to a week and deposit into II.
> The agent I chatted with changed her mind about the rules a few times and finally settled on that answer so you might want to try a chat for yourself.



I was told the same last year. Doesn't make it true necessarily, but, another data point.


----------



## Dean (Apr 2, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> I was told you could use the holding points on II within the restricted booking window, but not convert to a week and deposit into II.
> The agent I chatted with changed her mind about the rules a few times and finally settled on that answer so you might want to try a chat for yourself.


I wonder what would happen if one exchanges then cancels within 24 hrs.  Would that leave a deposit in II effectively depositing a week?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 2, 2021)

Dean said:


> I wonder what would happen if one exchanges then cancels within 24 hrs.  Would that leave a deposit in II effectively depositing a week?


My guess would be you would get your points back- there is no week involved in this option.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 2, 2021)

Dean said:


> I wonder what would happen if one exchanges then cancels within 24 hrs.  Would that leave a deposit in II effectively depositing a week?


It shouldn't be any different than cancelling a request first OGS that matched. The week in that scenario doesn't end up deposited if you cancel inside 24 hours.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 2, 2021)

Marathoner said:


> You have a very Marriott-centric view of the world.  I have traded my Marriott weeks for non-Marriotts many times and have been very happy with the exchange.  There are locations where we want to travel to that have no Marriott timeshares or where the Marriott timeshare is not as nice as alternative timeshares.  To name just a few - consider Breckenridge, Jackson Hole, Whistler, northern Tahoe, Key West, etc.


It has nothing to do with Marriott.


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 2, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> It has nothing to do with Marriott.



Then please explain.  DC point exchanges into II is only for non-Marriott exchanges which you say is a poor value.  So, why can someone not find good value to use II for non-Marriott exchanges?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 2, 2021)

I think what big Matt was saying is that a points exchange on II requires “too many” points.  So if you look at cost per point you are paying more for a non MVC week booked on II with DC points than if you used the DC points to book directly on MVC for a similar week. MVC wants you to stay and their resorts and keep your $ in house.
You might be able to use less points to have a lower season unit deposited or a smaller unit week deposited into II (and pay the upsize fee if a larger unit is available). 
An option to using  the points on II would be to rent the points or week and then pay cash for your trip if you think that would be a better value.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 2, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> I think what big Matt was saying is that a points exchange on II requires “too many” points.  So if you look at cost per point you are paying more for a non MVC week booked on II with DC points than if you used the DC points to book directly on MVC for a similar week.
> You might be able to use less points to have a lower season unit deposited or a smaller unit week deposited into II (and pay the upsize fee if a larger unit is available).
> An option to using  the points on II would be to rent the points or week and then pay cash for your trip if you think that would be a better value.



Yeah, the trick as always is to trade up, size and season. It's not a bad value if you just get a studio. It's a somewhat "bad" value if you use a matching size and season though.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 2, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> Yeah, the trick as always is to trade up, size and season. It's not a bad value if you just get a studio. It's a somewhat value if you use a matching size and season though.


I have a studio converted from points deposited into II and I see many options to pay to upsize.
In my case I didn’t deposit the “points week” because I want to exchange to a non MVC (I have a week to use if I want that). I did it because my DC points were expiring and depositing made that last another 2 years- so that was valuable to me.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 2, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> I have a studio converted from points deposited into II and I see many options to pay to upsize.
> In my case I didn’t deposit the “points week” because I want to exchange to a non MVC (I have a week to use if I want that). I did it because my DC points were expiring and depositing made that last another 2 years- so that was valuable to me.



I understand. I think I will use it as a normal course of action though since we are often going places that have no MVCI resort. A medium season studio would likely work for me, what TDI range did you use for your studio? Maybe a low TDI would be good enough? 1,000 points for a nice external exchange that I can't otherwise get via getaway isn't bad. And it is most definitely useful in your circumstance. 

A useful tidbit I got from MVCi was that the weeks could be used for Shertaon, Westin, etc. Even though those are sort of internal exchanges now, in this case, they said it still counted as external. I don't have such a week now, if you still do, do you find this to be true?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 2, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> I understand. I think I will use it as a normal course of action though since we are often going places that have no MVCI resort. A medium season studio would likely work for me, what TDI range did you use for your studio? Maybe a low TDI would be good enough? 1,000 points for a nice external exchange that I can't otherwise get via getaway isn't bad. And it is most definitely useful in your circumstance.
> 
> A useful tidbit I got from MVCi was that the weeks could be used for Shertaon, Westin, etc. Even though those are sort of internal exchanges now, in this case, they said it still counted as external. I don't have such a week now, if you still do, do you find this to be true?



Yes you can exchange to Sheraton/Vistana/Westin- and no exchange fee for those!

My week selection was all about using my leftover points. I selected a high season studio.
I can see many premiere and elite resorts. I could book a 2Br at Sheraton broadway plantation in Myrtle beach first week of October for just the up size fee. I see premiere resorts on Kauai. Plenty of options.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 2, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> Yes you can exchange to Sheraton/Vistana/Westin- and no exchange fee for those!
> 
> My week selection was all about using my leftover points. I selected a high season studio.
> I can see many premiere and elite resorts. I could book a 2Br at Sheraton broadway plantation in Myrtle beach first week of October for just the up size fee. I see premiere resorts on Kauai. Plenty of options.



Thanks! That's what I was hoping. So, in essence, I can spend DC points to get into a Sherton or Westin, with no exchange fee. Though not the same as booking directly with points of course.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 2, 2021)

Marathoner said:


> Then please explain.  DC point exchanges into II is only for non-Marriott exchanges which you say is a poor value.  So, why can someone not find good value to use II for non-Marriott exchanges?


My bias is to stay in the point system and not use II with your points.  Now, that's just my opinion.  Others clearly have been able to use them and have wonderful exchanges.  I rarely use my points for Friday and Saturday stays which saves me almost half of my points while only losing two nights.  When I combine them with II exchanges for a 12 day stay, I usually do so with a studio or 1BR plus the points.   This summer I'm staying in Hilton Head for 12 days and used a 1BR and 5 destination clube points.  Total cost in terms of maintenance fees are about $2000 give or take.  The rack rate at Grande Ocean for those 12 days is about $7200.  The 1750 points for 5 nights comes out to almost $1.7 per point.  That's pretty strong.

Again, I'm not trying to rain on other people's parades.  I use a non-Marriott trader to get exchanges outside of the Marriott system.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 2, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> My bias is to stay in the point system and not use II with your points.  Now, that's just my opinion.  Others clearly have been able to use them and have wonderful exchanges.  I rarely use my points for Friday and Saturday stays which saves me almost half of my points while only losing two nights.  When I combine them with II exchanges for a 12 day stay, I usually do so with a studio or 1BR plus the points.   This summer I'm staying in Hilton Head for 12 days and used a 1BR and 5 destination clube points.  Total cost in terms of maintenance fees are about $2000 give or take.  The rack rate at Grande Ocean for those 12 days is about $7200.  The 1750 points for 5 nights comes out to almost $1.7 per point.  That's pretty strong.
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to rain on other people's parades.  I use a non-Marriott trader to get exchanges outside of the Marriott system.



Yep, 12 night stays are a wonderful use of points. No doubt, we are so tired of 1 week stays and not going to buy twice as many weeks for 2 week stays. Even better, where possible is those extra 5 days on points non weekend nights with within 60 days discount using puck trick. The 5 nights of points stays are often cheaper MF wise than the weeks portion. From the point of view you have explained, totally agree with you.

For me, I don't want to pay more MF, so, not getting more weeks to trade in II and while I am sure it's cost effective, don't want non Marriott weeks either. I have enough things to try and keep up with so don't want another system no matter how easy. And I do want them enrolled in MVCI. YMMV. So, cheap points studios deposited into II to trade are a good compromise that can also be pretty cost effective. Just depends on the year and what else we are doing. Sometimes, we are unable to get into a resort we awnt to go to with II, so, sometimes we spend points to get in. For those years, wouldn't have enough points for making very many deposits. Other years, we are able to get everything via exchanges, bonvoy, or getaways, so, can pile up some studio deposits via points. As I am logged into II daily, it's really a blast for me to be trading into places all over the world.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 2, 2021)

The 12-night II exchange / Destination Point combination is the absolute sweet spot of the current setup.  The issue for many people is that they can't take advantage of it because of school calendars, work, etc. (COVID notwithstanding).  Having the bookend weekends also allows you to drive to most U.S. desinations in your own time zone and use some Bonvoy points in a city along the way for a really nice 16-day trip.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 9, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> You don't book a week to deposit.  Here is the chart for DC points conversion to an II week.  You get to pick the TDI and size.  You can only use II week to book non-Marriott timeshare stay.  If you pick a 1BR and the week can "see" a 2BR, you pay for the size upgrade fee in II.
> 
> 
> Travel Demand Index (TDI) Based exchange valuesTDI
> RangeFull-Week Exchange ValuesStudio1-Bdrm2-Bdrm3-Bdrm4-BdrmPeak140-1502,2503,0004,5006,0007,000High115-1351,7502,7504,0005,0006,000Medium90-1101,5002,2503,0004,0005,000Low50-851,0001,5002,2503,0004,000



So based on the above chart, if I have 3,000 points and am pretty flexible about when I'd use them, how should I break them up?  I was thinking two medium studios, which would cost me ~$900/week in MFs, hoping to upsize to 1BR or 2BRs.  Every week I trade in II right now costs me about that on the week side, so that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 9, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> So based on the above chart, if I have 3,000 points and am pretty flexible about when I'd use them, how should I break them up?  I was thinking two medium studios, which would cost me ~$900/week in MFs, hoping to upsize to 1BR or 2BRs.  Every week I trade in II right now costs me about that on the week side, so that seems reasonable to me.


I have never done it myself.  Others will have to jump in.


----------



## Dean (Apr 9, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> So based on the above chart, if I have 3,000 points and am pretty flexible about when I'd use them, how should I break them up?  I was thinking two medium studios, which would cost me ~$900/week in MFs, hoping to upsize to 1BR or 2BRs.  Every week I trade in II right now costs me about that on the week side, so that seems reasonable to me.


First I'll disclaim that I haven't exchanged points with II and it's unlikely I would.  But I have a few thoughts for you and this will help check my understanding of the system from those more knowledgeable in this area.  I think you're going to have to match the TDI AND unit size of the underlying exchange and it looks like this is even true within the 60 day window.  So you need to determine what you want both TDI and unit size and will need enough points to match what you want.  If does not look like you can up trade even with deposit first as I'm understanding it.  Plus you can't exchange for MVC resorts.  IMO, and if accurate, that makes it an almost worthless system for II exchanges for all but the highest end and maybe, the lowest end options.  Personally I'd make a reservation and deposit with an independent exchange company before I'd go this route.  The only way I might consider using it, if I'm understanding correctly, would be request first for pie in the sky options.  This reminds me a lot of the DVC exchange options back in the days when DVC was with II.  Is there anything I'm missing as for as being able to up trade with an ongoing search either by matching larger when searching for smaller or during the flexchange time frame, I'd appreciate that information.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> So based on the above chart, if I have 3,000 points and am pretty flexible about when I'd use them, how should I break them up?  I was thinking two medium studios, which would cost me ~$900/week in MFs, hoping to upsize to 1BR or 2BRs.  Every week I trade in II right now costs me about that on the week side, so that seems reasonable to me.



If you scroll up to post #4 you will see my experience with using DC points on II.

I had leftover points about to expire so I had MVC deposit them as a week into II to exchange to non MVC resorts (note that you can exchange to Vistana/Sheraton/ Westin with no exchange fee).  This gIves me 2 years to make my exchange instead of points expiring. Because of the pandemic I have not made my exchange yet, but I have searched with my unit (a high season studio because it matched the points I needed to rescue). The week exchanges just like any other weeks TS not restricted to theTDI you select and I see plenty of options to pay for upsize (No fee inside 60 days).
I own an MVC week and so would not need to convert my points to exchange on II other than this case to prevent expiation.

You can also use your points on II if you wish to travel before the points expire. You don’t deposit DC points into II. You can request or just search often. When you log onto II and go under exchange, my units, you see your points account with exchange or request and you work from there. You can select however many points you want to search with- II doesn’t know how many points you want and so an exchange needs to be confirmed with MVC before it is final.

These options allow those who own DC points only to use the II membership that comes with the DC club dues to access the entire II resort system.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 9, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> If you scroll up to post #4 you will see my experience with using DC points on II.
> 
> I had leftover points about to expire so I had MVC deposit them as a week into II to exchange to non MVC resorts (*note that you can exchange to Vistana/Sheraton/ Westin with no exchange fee*).  This gIves me 2 years to make my exchange instead of points expiring. Because of the pandemic I have not made my exchange yet, but I have searched with my unit (a high season studio because it matched the points I needed to rescue). The week exchanges just like any other weeks TS not restricted to theTDI you select and I see plenty of options to pay for upsize (No fee inside 60 days).
> I own an MVC week and so would not need to convert my points to exchange on II other than this case to prevent expiation.
> ...



That's the plan.  I think I'll match what you have and use some points in DC or Hilton Head this fall.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> That's the plan.  I think I'll match what you have and use some points in DC or Hilton Head this fall.


If you are looking for DC reservation on HHI this fall take a look soon- very little available.
Good luck.


----------



## Dean (Apr 9, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> If you scroll up to post #4 you will see my experience with using DC points on II.
> 
> I had leftover points about to expire so I had MVC deposit them as a week into II to exchange to non MVC resorts (note that you can exchange to Vistana/Sheraton/ Westin with no exchange fee).  This gIves me 2 years to make my exchange instead of points expiring. Because of the pandemic I have not made my exchange yet, but I have searched with my unit (a high season studio because it matched the points I needed to rescue). The week exchanges just like any other weeks TS not restricted to theTDI you select and I see plenty of options to pay for upsize (No fee inside 60 days).
> I own an MVC week and so would not need to convert my points to exchange on II other than this case to prevent expiation.
> ...


Was this a Covid related deposit or before?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2021)

Dean said:


> Was this a Covid related deposit or before?


Nothing to do with Covid, the transaction was 12/19.


----------



## Dean (Apr 9, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> Nothing to do with Covid


Thanks.


----------



## Dean (Apr 9, 2021)

Out of curiosity I've done some additional investigation including a call to MVC and reviewing the latest exchange guid I have in my possession from MVC for II, the 2018 version.  Several sections caught my eye but pertaining to this question, this one specifically.  


> Use of the Deposit First method, as explained in more detail in Week- Based Exchange Method, Paragraph 3, is not available to Club Program Members relinquishing Points, as II does not currently accept the deposit of Points.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 10, 2021)

Dean said:


> Out of curiosity I've done some additional investigation including a call to MVC and reviewing the latest exchange guid I have in my possession from MVC for II, the 2018 version.  Several sections caught my eye but pertaining to this question, this one specifically.



Exactly- you do not deposit DC points into II.
MVC converts points to a week and deposits that.
Or you can use your points account as it sits under “my units” on II to search inventory manually or place a request. When a match is made II needs to contact MVC as the systems are not linked to confirm the points are available and then the
exchange is confirmed.
In this case I don’t know how II is compensated for the week it just gave the MVC points holder.

The title of this thread does not exist.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 14, 2021)

I have 2 deposits now, will be interesting to see what I can trade into. Targets are Vistana resorts. I have a low and a medium season.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 14, 2021)

Good luck- Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 14, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> Good luck- Let us know how it goes.



I will, though it will be a while most likely. It's an experiment, if I don't get good value I don't, no big deal. Want to check what I see at different deposit seasons. I am suspecting for years when I want to go non Marriott on some trip somewhere outside the US, that I can use a week I own differently. I have a week worth 2750 points, but,  it can't be locked off. So, points for that week generally makes more sense depending on where I am going since otherwies, I get only 1 week. However, if I can get (almost) 3 weeks by electing for points and then doing (almost) 3 deposits, and I can get what I want for those deposits for this somewhere on earth trip, that may make more sense. The MF is lower than points MF as well, so, it may turn out to be well worth it. Worth an experiment. 

My experience in Australia years ago was that trades to there were vastly cheaper (like 1/3rd) than cash stays to where we were going, it's expensive in many places there. I am sure it's not the only place where that holds true. I will likely go back there again. Will be fun to see what I can squeeze out of it.


----------



## jpa2825 (May 18, 2021)

Interesting discussion. I have some points expiring JUL 31 2021 and may look at this rather than resort credit, airline miles, rental car credit, etc.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 18, 2021)

I currently have a studio low and medium season week deposited in II via points. It took 6 weeks to get them into II, MVCI is backed up. Once they are there, I have yet to find a single difference between low and medium season, I've compared around 20 resorts matches, they are identical. Best match thus far is platinum season Westin Lagunamar. Which wouldn't be shabby for 1000 points for a week and no exchange fee. I'm going to look for trade for 3-6 months and see what sort of results I get. I might use it every year if it turns out good.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 24, 2021)

Ok, will update my last post. Thanks to @Pamplemousse I have found one specific place where it did make a difference on an instant exchange. So, it would appear it can make a difference at least sometimes. I have so many cases where it does not make a difference though. So, not sure how common that is. Low Season Studio vs Medium Season Studio vs 1BR DSV2 high season, all had different results on instant exchange. Even though I have a few dozen resorts I search for daily, which all have always been identical.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 24, 2021)

jpa2825 said:


> Interesting discussion. I have some points expiring JUL 31 2021 and may look at this rather than resort credit, airline miles, rental car credit, etc.



IMHO, depositing is a far better option than the uses you mentioned. That is, if you don't mind trading. Just remember, you can't trade into MVCI. Sheraton, Westin will be free exchange, anything else external exchange fee applies. And no free retrades.


----------



## Dean (May 24, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> I currently have a studio low and medium season week deposited in II via points. It took 6 weeks to get them into II, MVCI is backed up. Once they are there, I have yet to find a single difference between low and medium season, I've compared around 20 resorts matches, they are identical. Best match thus far is platinum season Westin Lagunamar. Which wouldn't be shabby for 1000 points for a week and no exchange fee. I'm going to look for trade for 3-6 months and see what sort of results I get. I might use it every year if it turns out good.


Just for comparison I looked at a early Feb Branson 2 BR vs a 4th of July Branson 2 BR and saw a great deal of difference between what they pulled.  For example, I get 36 Barony options using the higher week and only 3 using the lower week.  And the Barony weeks are not high season being Dec through early March.  There were many more differences as well just looking at HHI.

ETA, changing to a studio for the higher week dropped 9 of the 36 weeks giving me 27 weeks for possible exchange.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 24, 2021)

Dean said:


> Just for comparison I looked at a early Feb Branson 2 BR vs a 4th of July Branson 2 BR and saw a great deal of difference between what they pulled.  For example, I get 36 Barony options using the higher week and only 3 using the lower week.  And the Barony weeks are not high season being Dec through early March.  There were many more differences as well just looking at HHI.
> 
> ETA, changing to a studio for the higher week dropped 9 of the 36 weeks giving me 27 weeks for possible exchange.



None of which negates what I said, 20 resorts, all identical results. I do however agree there are differences sometimes. Just not for what I am looking for in whatever seasons, some of the searches are for a year even. Recall in my case, they are an invented deposit by Marriott, was not sure if they would behave the same as your weeks for example. Not certain if they would or wouldn't. I am sure they are backed by a real week, but most likely their system doesn't handle it perfectly, you know Marriott! But as noted, I did find a specific search where for once, got different results. Also, remember the MVCI deposits can't exchange into MVCI, so not Barony. That's some of why I wanted to experiment to gather a lot of data for potential future use.


----------



## Dean (May 25, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> None of which negates what I said, 20 resorts, all identical results. I do however agree there are differences sometimes. Just not for what I am looking for in whatever seasons, some of the searches are for a year even. Recall in my case, they are an invented deposit by Marriott, was not sure if they would behave the same as your weeks for example. Not certain if they would or wouldn't. I am sure they are backed by a real week, but most likely their system doesn't handle it perfectly, you know Marriott! But as noted, I did find a specific search where for once, got different results. Also, remember the MVCI deposits can't exchange into MVCI, so not Barony. That's some of why I wanted to experiment to gather a lot of data for potential future use.


Can you compare those 2 to other possibilities.  It sounds like you have 2 lower season deposits (one lower than the other) that may also not have full trade power due to when they were deposited though as you say, we'll never know for sure.  Do you have other options you can play with in II to see what differences you get.  That's really the only way you'll really be able to tell.  I suspect you're not seeing some options.


----------



## jpa2825 (May 25, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> IMHO, depositing is a far better option than the uses you mentioned. That is, if you don't mind trading. Just remember, you can't trade into MVCI. Sheraton, Westin will be free exchange, anything else external exchange fee applies. And no free retrades.



As usual, TUG comes through again to maximize the value of our DC points. 

With being Presidential, I somewhat see not being able to trade into MVCI as a plus. With COVID we have a backlog of points and trying to use them in the same places (HHI, Orlando, etc.) can get repetitive. Opening up to the II may give us both other places to visit and comparators of other amenities and furnishings against MVCI. Bottom line, if I can take a chunk of points that expire JUL 31, 2021 and turn them into some II weeks that don't expire until mid-2023, I'll see this as a win. For the next 2 years we can look at MVC locations and II locations to travel to. 

Now I just have to put on my research and "math brain" to match up the best weeks (per Post #2, variables seem to be size and season) to get the best trading value for when we travel (empty nesters so not tied to school and holiday schedules).


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2021)

Dean said:


> Just for comparison I looked at a early Feb Branson 2 BR vs a 4th of July Branson 2 BR and saw a great deal of difference between what they pulled.  For example, I get 36 Barony options using the higher week and only 3 using the lower week.  And the Barony weeks are not high season being Dec through early March.  There were many more differences as well just looking at HHI.
> 
> ETA, changing to a studio for the higher week dropped 9 of the 36 weeks giving me 27 weeks for possible exchange.


I have often found that II will return bunk results at random. Clicking the search button again will cause more results to be returned. Many searches we have done in II have resulted in only a few results, but there is actually more availability to be seen when clicking the Search button on the results page. Could that have happened here whwn you only got back 3 Barony weeks in that one search using low season Willow Ridge?


----------



## Dean (May 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I have often found that II will return bunk results at random. Clicking the search button again will cause more results to be returned. Many searches we have done in II have resulted in only a few results, but there is actually more availability to be seen when clicking the Search button on the results page. Could that have happened here whwn you only got back 3 Barony weeks in that one search using low season Willow Ridge?


No, it was reproducible.  I don't see that issue as much as I once did and I also don't see the other similar issue like I once did where if you enter the codes for a resort you often get options you didn't get on a regional search.

ETA:  If I change it to a studio for week 5, I lose those 3 Barony options and many more.


----------



## Pamplemousse (May 25, 2021)

You won’t see a difference when you search with a low and medium week if your target is attainable with the strength of both your weeks,  The difference will come when you are aiming higher. I was told by MVC that these weeks derived from points should trade quite well like a regular Marriott week- trading power should reflect premiere/elite resort. Season/TDI is just one component of trading power.
So if you have a possible target in mind let that influence the season you choose to deposit.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 1, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> Ok, will update my last post. Thanks to @Pamplemousse I have found one specific place where it did make a difference on an instant exchange. So, it would appear it can make a difference at least sometimes. I have so many cases where it does not make a difference though. So, not sure how common that is. Low Season Studio vs Medium Season Studio vs 1BR DSV2 high season, all had different results on instant exchange. Even though I have a few dozen resorts I search for daily, which all have always been identical.



Steve,  I am interested in trading into Vistana Beach Club which only has 2 bedrooms.  There are currently units available for next May.  I can see them in Interaval with my one bedroom Platinum Vistana Villages (but with a $99 fee), see them using 3,000 points using Marriott Destination points and see them using a 2 bedroom Cyrpress Harbour.  I can not see them with an offpeak Foxrun week or if I use less than 3,000 points.  It would be interesting to see if the either of the studios would pull them.  In addition, is Vistana Villages an easy trade with the studios?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 1, 2021)

NJDave said:


> Steve,  I am interested in trading into Vistana Beach Club which only has 2 bedrooms.  There are currently units available for next May.  I can see them in Interaval with my one bedroom Platinum Vistana Villages (but with a $99 fee), see them using 3,000 points using Marriott Destination points and see them using a 2 bedroom Cyrpress Harbour.  I can not see them with an offpeak Foxrun week or if I use less than 3,000 points.  It would be interesting to see if the either of the studios would pull them.  In addition, is Vistana Villages an easy trade with the studios?



No idea, trades change every day at times. Currently, can see Sheraton PGA Vacation resort, but not Vistana Beach Club.


----------



## Dean (Jul 1, 2021)

NJDave said:


> Steve,  I am interested in trading into Vistana Beach Club which only has 2 bedrooms.  There are currently units available for next May.  I can see them in Interaval with my one bedroom Platinum Vistana Villages (but with a $99 fee), see them using 3,000 points using Marriott Destination points and see them using a 2 bedroom Cyrpress Harbour.  I can not see them with an offpeak Foxrun week or if I use less than 3,000 points.  It would be interesting to see if the either of the studios would pull them.  In addition, is Vistana Villages an easy trade with the studios?


I can see four 2BR units for over 7-14 May, nothing after.  I can see this with my MVC Willow Ridge Studio and get the same results with a 2 BR at WR all top deposits for that resort deposited early.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2021)

Oddly, I can see them with my Vistana units but not any of my Marriott weeks. I would normally think these would be under Vistana preference, but @Dean seems to be able to see them with a Marriott studio.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2021)

It is possible that an overnight OGS with a studio would pick them up.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 1, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> No idea, trades change every day at times. Currently, can see Sheraton PGA Vacation resort, but not Vistana Beach Club.



Thanks for checking.  I can still see Vistana Beach Club with the Marriott and Vistana units but not with Foxrun.


----------



## Dean (Jul 1, 2021)

Only 3 showing now.


----------



## youppi (Jul 1, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Oddly, I can see them with my Vistana units but not any of my Marriott weeks. I would normally think these would be under Vistana preference, but @Dean seems to be able to see them with a Marriott studio.


They are not under Vistana preference.
I see them with my DRI points


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2021)

youppi said:


> They are not under Vistana preference.
> I see them with my DRI points
> View attachment 37200


I know that based on other people's reports also as I mentioned in the post.


----------



## youppi (Jul 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I know that based on other people's reports also as I mentioned in the post.


Sorry. I probably misread posts of people because I thought I saw only posts that reported seeing VIS weeks with Vistana or Marriott weeks/points only but not with other brands and I thought I had read somewhere that Marriott had preference too in the Vistana inventory.


----------



## Dean (Jul 2, 2021)

youppi said:


> They are not under Vistana preference.
> I see them with my DRI points
> View attachment 37200


It is my understanding that MVC to MVC there is a 24 day preference window (assuming not short notice) and for Vistana there is only a ?3 day period.  With MVC my understanding is that there is still a trade power qualification thus one may not have sufficient trade power for a given deposit and it may sit there and then once the 24 days is done, go to a non MVC owner.  I would presume that the same is true on the Vistana side and thus that the Vistana studio(s) in question don't have sufficient trade power to pull those deposits.  It does appear this is less of an issue since the ability to monetize the upgrades has been implemented but it's still applicable.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 3, 2021)

The VIS units are still there.  I played around with our potential deposits and determimed that it is an issue with the quality of the week being used. 

Neither an offpeak Foxrun or offpeak Villa Del Palmar Mexico week would pull them.  However, a Villa Del Palmar Christmas week does.

I'm concluding that a 1,000 MVC point deposit (which is the lowest deposit) won't pull much and I thus may not get my targeted resort (i.e. VIS)  Perhaps a OGS would work better?  At least I should be able to get a one bedroom at Vistana Villages offseason which would be a fair use of 1,000 points that would otherwise expire.


----------



## youppi (Jul 3, 2021)

NJDave said:


> The VIS units are still there.  I played around with our potential deposits and determimed that it is an issue with the quality of the week being used.
> 
> Neither an offpeak Foxrun or offpeak Villa Del Palmar Mexico week would pull them.  However, a Villa Del Palmar Christmas week does.
> 
> I'm concluding that a 1,000 MVC point deposit (which is the lowest deposit) won't pull much and I thus may not get my targeted resort (i.e. VIS)  Perhaps a OGS would work better?  At least I should be able to get a one bedroom at Vistana Villages offseason which would be a fair use of 1,000 points that would otherwise expire.


I think MVC points is exchangeable with II using the following grid only. With 1,000 pts, you can get only a studio anywhere with a TDI of 50 to 85.
The 3 weeks available at VIS (2 bdrm) in May are in the TDI range of 90-110. So, you need 3,000 MVC points to get one of them.
The grid comes from https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/points_exchange_reference_guide_m.pdf


----------



## NJDave (Jul 4, 2021)

youppi said:


> I think MVC points is exchangeable with II using the following grid only. With 1,000 pts, you can get only a studio anywhere with a TDI of 50 to 85.
> The 3 weeks available at VIS (2 bdrm) in May are in the TDI range of 90-110. So, you need 3,000 MVC points to get one of them.
> The grid comes from https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/points_exchange_reference_guide_m.pdf
> View attachment 37260



Rather than trying to secure an instant exchange which would follow the chart as you describe, I am considering obtaining a week to deposit into Interval to be used over the next 2 years.  However, I have no experience with trading the weeks obtained with MVC points.  I am therefore trying to assess how those weeks trade and how that matches with how I may use it. 

Anyone with experience on how the various units trade would be helpful.  Since it is not a good value, (I am only doing this because the points would expire), there are not many data points on this.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Nov 12, 2021)

Although Marriott Vacation Club agents provide some ridiculous time-frames (13 weeks), the confirmation email says within 7-14 business days, which is more accurate.

In your account you'll receive a generic MVC Destinations week (not actually a week from a MVC timeshare) so it's a bit perplexing why it takes so long to load a generic week.

Our experience has been ~6 calendar days and ~10 calendar days for the MVC Destinations week to appear.


----------



## cthewrld (Jan 5, 2022)

Pamplemousse said:


> The week that MVC deposited for me was actually about 3 weeks into the future from when I called do I actually got 2 years and 1 month to use it.
> But I believe that they give you a week close to the date you call.
> So it makes sense to wait until the points are close to expiring to call- keeps all the options open as long as possible.



When you convert your expiring DC points into weeks in II, will they show up in your MVC account or your regular Pre MVC account?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jan 5, 2022)

cthewrld said:


> When you convert your expiring DC points into weeks in II, will they show up in your MVC account or your regular Pre MVC account?


it’s in the corporate account
my pre enrollment account expired long ago


----------



## cthewrld (Jan 5, 2022)

Pamplemousse said:


> it’s in the corporate account
> my pre enrollment account expired long ago


Thanks for your response. It looks like one of my weeks has been deposited into my pre enrollment account, the 2nd week has not been deposited yet, but the rep told me it will go into the same account and they can’t be moved over. 
Also, the rep told me I can’t book into a Westin/Sheraton/Vistana because it’s an internal exchange, yet Interval was going to allow it but it’s charging an exchange fee??


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2022)

--deleted--


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jan 5, 2022)

cthewrld said:


> Thanks for your response. It looks like one of my weeks has been deposited into my pre enrollment account, the 2nd week has not been deposited yet, but the rep told me it will go into the same account and they can’t be moved over.
> Also, the rep told me I can’t book into a Westin/Sheraton/Vistana because it’s an internal exchange, yet Interval was going to allow it but it’s charging an exchange fee??


For me I had expiring DC points that I chose to have MVC convert to a week.
It was deposited into my corporate account- my old personal account is not active.
I can exchange that week into Westin/Sheraton/Vistana with no exchange fee- I just checked now, this is still true.
Maybe things have changed? But I would talk or chat with another rep to be sure.
Possibly check with Mark, the tug II contact- I don’t remember his email but someone else can probably provide it.

edit- found the email for Mark Delcampo  tugmembers@intervalintl.com
Please let us know how this works out


----------



## cthewrld (Jan 14, 2022)

I have called II a couple of times this week, II has told me they can’t do anything about my weeks being in the wrong account and they 
transfer me to Marriott, 2 different reps and 2 different supervisors have told me my weeks cannot be transferred into my corporate MVC II account and when exchanging into a Vistana/Sheraton timeshare, there will be an exchange fee whichever account they are in 

I am now waiting for another supervisor to get back to me, as I will also have to extend my pre enrolment II membership to exchange these weeks in 2023.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 14, 2022)

cthewrld said:


> I have called II a couple of times this week, II has told me they can’t do anything about my weeks being in the wrong account and they
> transfer me to Marriott, 2 different reps and 2 different supervisors have told me my weeks cannot be transferred into my corporate MVC II account and when exchanging into a Vistana/Sheraton timeshare, there will be an exchange fee whichever account they are in
> 
> I am now waiting for another supervisor to get back to me, as I will also have to extend my pre enrolment II membership to exchange these weeks in 2023.


Can you exchange into a MVC location since it’s not in your Corp II account?


----------



## cthewrld (Jan 14, 2022)

No, nothing for MVC.

The supervisor emailed me to tell me my 2 weeks that I used my expiring DVC points for, are external exchanges, so they have been deposited into my Pre MVCI Club Destinations II account. They have been deposited as External Exchange Credit Deposits.


----------



## Fi2 (Feb 20, 2022)

cthewrld said:


> No, nothing for MVC.
> 
> The supervisor emailed me to tell me my 2 weeks that I used my expiring DVC points for, are external exchanges, so they have been deposited into my Pre MVCI Club Destinations II account. They have been deposited as External Exchange Credit Deposits.


Did you exchange (Disney) DVC club points for a these weeks? Or (Marriott) DP points?


----------



## bdurstta (May 5, 2022)

I have always used my MVC points.  But the last 2 years I am off my game for booking vacations. LOL  So now I might have to deposit into II and I have never done that before.  Any tips on how to use MVC points to do that?  Anywhere on TUG with info?


----------



## Fasttr (May 5, 2022)

_[*Moderator Note*: Link deleted after threads merged.] <--SueDonJ_


----------



## bdurstta (May 5, 2022)

thank you!


----------



## jlee2070 (May 5, 2022)

probably a better value to "rent" the points using https://vacationpointexchange.com/


----------



## Pamplemousse (May 6, 2022)

bdurstta said:


> I have always used my MVC points.  But the last 2 years I am off my game for booking vacations. LOL  So now I might have to deposit into II and I have never done that before.  Any tips on how to use MVC points to do that?  Anywhere on TUG with info?



This is my experience-








						Depositing MVC Points into II [MERGED]
					

I have some DPs expiring in July 2021. I am wondering how I deposit DPs in II. Is there a minimum number of DPs you can deposit to be eligible for an II exchange? Or do you book a week and then deposit it?




					tugbbs.com
				




A couple of additional points-
You can have clean or banked points converted to the week and deposited, but not holding account points. You can add points that are not about to expire to the expiring ones to achieve your desired season/size deposit.
You can wait until just before expiration, it will not count as a “late deposit” on II. The 2 year expiration date is from the check in date of the week they deposit.
Exchanging is just like any other week- you can request (and pay for an upsize), you can buy eplus if you anticipate going outside Marriott brands. 
My advice is to place a request as soon as you deposit for as far in advance as possible- a year is not to far ahead.


----------



## seymasur (Jun 8, 2022)

It is possible that an overnight OGS with a studio would pick them up.


----------



## seymasur (Jun 10, 2022)

I can see them with my Vistana units but not any of my Marriott weeks.    tellculvers com survey taco bell breakfast hours


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2022)

seymasur said:


> It is possible that an overnight OGS with a studio would pick them up.





seymasur said:


> I can see them with my Vistana units but not any of my Marriott weeks.    tellculvers com survey taco bell breakfast hours


What is it that you are referring to?


----------



## cthewrld (Jul 31, 2022)

Fi2 said:


> Did you exchange (Disney) DVC club points for a these weeks? Or (Marriott) DP points?


Marriott points, I can book Vistana/Sheraton for $164 but cannot pull up anything at Marriott. The weeks were deposited into my Pre MVCI Club Destination account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 31, 2022)

cthewrld said:


> Marriott points, I can book Vistana/Sheraton for $164 but cannot pull up anything at Marriott. The weeks were deposited into my Pre MVCI Club Destination account.


Sadly, had they been deposited into your MVC DC Corp Account, those Sheraton/Vistana exchanges would be $0.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## kyaustin (Jul 31, 2022)

<deleted post>


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 1, 2022)

kyaustin said:


> .


Completely off-topic, what do these kinds of posts mean? I see them fairly often, just a period and nothing else. What is it?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 1, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Completely off-topic, what do these kinds of posts mean? I see them fairly often, just a period and nothing else. What is it?


It just your screen.  (just kidding)


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 1, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> It just your screen.  (just kidding)


HAHA!! Every time I see one in my head I'm asking WTF?! but hesitated to ask because I just knew somebody would chime in like you did!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Completely off-topic, what do these kinds of posts mean? I see them fairly often, just a period and nothing else. What is it?


I've often wondered too. I think people may post that in a method to follow/watch a thread. Though there is the Watch button available too. Another thought is that they posted something and deleted their post?


----------



## kyaustin (Aug 1, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I've often wondered too. I think people may post that in a method to follow/watch a thread. Though there is the Watch button available too. Another thought is that they posted something and deleted their post?




It may be a lack of knowledge by the user, me, but I couldn't figure out how to delete my previous post b/c the question was already answered, so I just changed it to a .


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 1, 2022)

kyaustin said:


> It may be a lack of knowledge by the user, me, but I couldn't figure out how to delete my previous post b/c the question was already answered, so I just changed it to a .


In the lower left corner of your post do you see the Report button? I think within the first 48 hours of a post you can also see at least an Edit button? As a mod I see other options one of which is Delete, but I don't know if that's also available to users during the first 48 hours? If not, you can click Report on your own posts and ask for them to be deleted (although mods generally won't delete something if the thread's continuity is affected by it.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2022)

kyaustin said:


> It may be a lack of knowledge by the user, me, but I couldn't figure out how to delete my previous post b/c the question was already answered, so I just changed it to a .


I usually edit my post to something like "--Deleted--" then use the report post link to ask a mod to then delete the whole post.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 1, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> In the lower left corner of your post do you see the Report button? I think within the first 48 hours of a post you can also see at least an Edit button? As a mod I see other options one of which is Delete, but I don't know if that's also available to users during the first 48 hours? If not, you can click Report on your own posts and ask for them to be deleted (although mods generally won't delete something if the thread's continuity is affected by it.)


I’ll confess I have added a . when I wish I had a delete button.
We don’t, just report or edit.
I thought report was for when someone was violating the rules.
So I edit down as blank as I can with is .
I’ll write deleted in the future.
I wonder why we can’t delete on these boards- we can on II community.
And the quote feature lets responders save the post in case some one edits or could delete.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2022)

Pamplemousse said:


> I’ll confess I have added a . when I wish I had a delete button.
> We don’t, just report or edit.
> I thought report was for when someone was violating the rules.
> So I edit down as blank as I can with is .
> ...


The ability to delete existed early on when the boards were migrated to Xenforo. I use the "Report" function to request my posts to be deleted when I post in error. These just go into a queue for the moderators to review.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 1, 2022)

Pamplemousse said:


> I’ll confess I have added a . when I wish I had a delete button.
> We don’t, just report or edit.
> I thought report was for when someone was violating the rules.
> So I edit down as blank as I can with is .
> ...


If I'm remembering correctly on the old boards there were a few people who enjoyed getting into spirited discussions but if they were proven incorrect later, they'd go back and edit/delete all of their posts, making themselves look good but in the process destroying any continuity in the threads. That's why the Edit button is only workable during the first 48 hours after a post, and I think why deleting can now only be done by moderators.

The Report button is for what you say it is - to report violations or objectionable comments. But it also serves to call immediate attention by any mods/Admin to any post for any reason, so if ever you want to edit/delete something you've posted, please feel free to use it. When you click it you're given a field to note exactly why you're sending in the report, and if your request is denied you'll get an explanation. As far as I know, there's no risk of being somehow flagged for requesting too many edits/deletes of your own posts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> *making themselves look good* but in the process destroying any continuity in the threads.


I can assure you, it didn't usually make them look good....


----------

